# getting quotes on business insurance.



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So I am getting quotes on business insurance and my broker came in with a new quote from "Auto Owners Insurance". The quote was actually great but I was wondering if anyone has had any dealings with or knows anything about this company? I am getting full business insurance. Auto, workmans comp, liability, umbrella, etc. Also, I tried looking online for some true ratings of business insurance companies but i can't seems to find anything. I figured someone here can give me some help. I have been with the same insurance carrier for 15 years and am a little rusty. Thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I pretty much trust my agent to find me the best insurance company.The only one I would say to stay away from is Travelers--they were bastards to deal with.I have National Grange now for my business ins.They let me do my own annual audit which I'm very grateful for.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ask him if he did a search or if they are who he is affiliated with .And ask for a couple of different quotes for you to look over.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

My broker is good, and he says "auto owners" is an A++ company. But insurance is a big racket and they all have the ability to mess with ratings. For the amount of $$$ I am saving, I will most likely go with this quote. I am just trying to do some due diligence.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

We have auto-owners while it is pretty pricey they've always been easy to deal with.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

They are pricey? I had Acuity last year and then Society before that for 13 years. Auto owners has blown both of them away. I'm looking at a 35% decrease with auto owners. And I made sure they are apples to apples


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Shop agents too! Just because theyve been with you for 15 years doesnt mean they havent been screwing you for part of it.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

sully ? so how much is your quote for ? and whats the coverage ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know if i should say the number on here or not. But my quote is for full business coverage. Which includes: Auto, workmans comp, inland marine for equipment and machines, General Liability, property, and an umbrella policy. My biggest expense is workmans comp. I am classified with heavy equipment due to my summer work (septic and sewer installs) which is a very high workmans comp rating.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;1023460 said:


> Don't know if i should say the number on here or not. But my quote is for full business coverage. Which includes: Auto, workmans comp, inland marine for equipment and machines, General Liability, property, and an umbrella policy. My biggest expense is workmans comp. I am classified with heavy equipment due to my summer work (septic and sewer installs) which is a very high workmans comp rating.


Sullivan--I wouldn't know about the WC classifying,as I'm a 1 horse show and in NY,it's therefore not required so I don't carry it.But for my liability,property,and umbrella,if your work is septic related,curtain drains,clearing,basically any type of earthmoving that is very low risk,my premium rating is fairly low compared to digging up Main St.,USA for a new sewer service which would come under the much pricier ''Excavation'' class.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In the quote is there something about snow plowing? I assume that's what your going to do during the winter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview;1023605 said:


> In the quote is there something about snow plowing? I assume that's what your going to do during the winter.


Yeah my GL has snow plowing in there. The snow plowing adds about $200 to my total insurance.

Tuney443 - I have to have WC here. Also, I am classified under excavation. I do all septic and sewer work. During my insurance audits, they come to job sites for a few days and observe. So as soon as they see my guys set a tank or manhole, they classify me as excavation.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I was gonna hold off saying my insurance amount, but screw it. What can it hurt. I am paying a little over $30,000 a year in insurance. This new quote came in at around $19,500. Dont get me wrong, I am super excited about that quote, but I have a tendancey to not trust some people. The $10,000 I save means nothing if the insurance company is not going to stand behind me. I would rather pay $30,000 and be sure I am covered if all hell were to break out. I just don't know if the original company at $30,000 is even trustworthy when it counts


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are your insurance limits the same as the old ones?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep. everything is the same. I even blacked out my numbers on my policies from the previous year and gave him the actual policy to bid from


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;1023614 said:


> Yeah my GL has snow plowing in there. The snow plowing adds about $200 to my total insurance.
> 
> Tuney443 - I have to have WC here. Also, I am classified under excavation. I do all septic and sewer work. During my insurance audits, they come to job sites for a few days and observe. So as soon as they see my guys set a tank or manhole, they classify me as excavation.


Sullivan---To clarify,what I meant was that some insurance agents over the years have told me that septic work is considered very low risk because usually you're digging in virgin ground with no underground electric,water,gas, and sewer mains/services present.Thus the lower premium for that classification.Sewer and Water services though are usually deeper digging and more risk exposure so that's a higher premium.That really sucks that you actually have auditors watching you work--never heard that before.I should consider myself lucky that I even get to audit my own yearly operation for them.

In your case,I would definitely take this new co. and save that $10K as long as you still have the same coverage.Your old co. was probably getting a little too comfortable with you if you know what I mean.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think they have been a bit to comfy. Maybe I won't get an audit this year with the insurance company.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I worked for Auto-Owners Insurance for 1 year as a intern during my college years, working on auto and WC claims. I have to say that they seemed to be a stand up company and were very quick to pay claims. At the they time they were one of the largest insurers in Michigan, which is where there home office is. This was about 9 years ago, and I did not handle GL policies or underwriting, so take this for what it's worth, just trying to give you some input.


----------

